# What is the most romantic thing would you wish your partner do for you?



## eveningbat

For those ones not in a relationship - use your fantasy here, express your desires, be honest and expressive.

Please note: *romantic *(not sexual).


----------



## KILOBRAVO

ah ! a good thread.

well,I dont quite have an idea of what I;d like done to me, because i am sure that whatever idea she'd have that was romantic for me.... id'd love it. even merely for her sentiment. So .... i have never thought of that I would like.

So I think more of what I do for her...?

call it boring, but i'd just like to treat her well. Give her compliments on why to me she is special...?

Roses would be the flower I'd give, and surprise her with different variety / colors regularly. maybe some nice little presents. maybe cook and share a nice meal.? or a nice quiet dinner in a restaurant?

I dont think it really matters on the material thing. as long as you have the sentiment and the care..... I suppose that is the most romantic thing that you could do for her.


----------



## blue2

mmmm :idea buy or hire me a classic car possibly convertible doesn't really matter an aston martin db5 would do fine take me to Italy and drive me round so I can sample pizza in its birth country while enjoying the fine weather and scenery then get a holiday home on a remote hillside so we can watch the moon hit our eyes like a biga pizza pie


----------



## knightofdespair

Come back from the dead


----------



## eveningbat

blue2 said:


> mmmm :idea buy or hire me a classic car possibly convertible doesn't really matter an aston martin db5 would do fine take me to Italy and drive me round so I can sample pizza in its birth country while enjoying the fine weather and scenery then get a holiday home on a remote hillside so we can watch the moon hit our eyes like a biga pizza pie


Sounds like a nice idea.


----------



## lisbeth

Give me a copy of a book they really love because they hope I'll love it too.


----------



## lydella

Take showers together(our bodies), explore nature together(nature), read together(the author's perspective) things that connect us to something else besides each other


----------



## Fat Man

A simple visit to the park during the autumn months. Sitting on a bench while watching autumn leaves fall and holding hands or some thing. I know it sounds lame but... I don't know :/


----------



## Ignopius

If she put on music for me and then pulled me up off the couch to dance. Then eventually as the night went on we would be slow dancing and she starts kissing me. awww yeah 
Then when the last song is over, bend me over for passionate sex on the couch.


----------



## slowlyimproving

I have a lot of romantic ideas! But, I think it would be romantic if we could just say anything we wanted to each other. It would be romantic if I really made her happy and she loved and accepted me just the way I am.


----------



## jim11

I love fantasy more than reality. I guess I want her attention. I also wish she would try on dresses that I like. 

Guess that's hardly romantic.


----------



## SuperSky

Organise a visa and fly here to hang out with me in person.


----------



## mattmc

NanoStar SOUL said:


> A simple visit to the park during the autumn months. Sitting on a bench while watching autumn leaves fall and holding hands or some thing. I know it sounds lame but... I don't know :/


Doesn't sound lame at all.

Hmm, I'd love it for her to sing to me soothing songs or read me her favourite book as I rest on her lap.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

NanoStar SOUL said:


> A simple visit to the park during the autumn months. Sitting on a bench while watching autumn leaves fall and holding hands or some thing. I know it sounds lame but... I don't know :/


I think I'd like to do something like this too. I'd like to keep it simple. I think it'd be nice to have a bite to eat with him/her and talk about deep things and share secrets and such with each other, have a good laugh, topped off with the crisp, cool autumn air in a quiet park. We'd cuddle by a tree and be sad when we eventually have to leave each other. Then we'd eagerly look forward to the next time we're together.

Just thinking about it makes my heart melt. :3


----------



## eveningbat

mattmc said:


> Doesn't sound lame at all.
> 
> Hmm, I'd love it for her to sing to me soothing songs or read me her favourite book as I rest on her lap.


So endearing.


----------



## eveningbat

Glass-Shards said:


> I think I'd like to do something like this too. I'd like to keep it simple. I think it'd be nice to have a bite to eat with him/her and talk about deep things and share secrets and such with each other, have a good laugh, topped off with the crisp, cool autumn air in a quiet park. We'd cuddle by a tree and be sad when we eventually have to leave each other. Then we'd eagerly look forward to the next time we're together.
> 
> Just thinking about it makes my heart melt. :3


This is definitely something that would make one's heart melt. Thank you for sharing this idea.


----------



## eveningbat

jim11 said:


> I love fantasy more than reality. I guess I want her attention. I also wish she would try on dresses that I like.
> 
> Guess that's hardly romantic.


I suggest paving the way to her room with the petals of roses and let her follow to the place where she finds a surprise - a box containing a present - the dress you would like her to put on. She should be intrigued.


----------



## eveningbat

Ignopius said:


> If she put on music for me and then pulled me up off the couch to dance. Then eventually as the night went on we would be slow dancing and she starts kissing me. awww yeah
> Then when the last song is over, bend me over for passionate sex on the couch.


----------



## jim11

eveningbat said:


> I suggest paving the way to her room with the petals of roses and let her follow to the place where she finds a surprise - a box containing a present - the dress you would like her to put on. She should be intrigued.


Sounds perfect. I know in fantasy everything should be perfect. But still, I'm a worry wart. I start to worry about what if the dress doesn't fit...:no


----------



## eveningbat

jim11 said:


> Sounds perfect. I know in fantasy everything should be perfect. But still, I'm a worry wart. I start to worry about what if the dress doesn't fit...:no


Is this the style of dresses she usually wears or something completely different? Is it the color she would prefer?


----------



## jim11

eveningbat said:


> Is this the style of dresses she usually wears or something completely different? Is it the color she would prefer?


It's different cos she always wear jeans. Yeah I know the colour she prefers. I want her to look more feminine wearing the dress.


----------



## eveningbat

jim11 said:


> It's different cos she always wear jeans. Yeah I know the colour she prefers. I want her to look more feminine wearing the dress.


I think it is awesome.


----------



## Kiba

Full re-enactment of the hillbilly pig scene in Deliverance.


----------



## cooperativeCreature

Conquer the world.


----------



## eveningbat

cooperativeCreature said:


> Conquer the world.


More details please.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

eveningbat said:


> I suggest paving the way to her room with the petals of roses and let her follow to the place where she finds a surprise - a box containing a present - the dress you would like her to put on. She should be intrigued.


ah yes. this sounds like a thing id do. like a little playful teasing, a little mystery then a little surprise at the end. hmm... I only need someone to try it out on. . i'd use bright red petals...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Kiba said:


> Full re-enactment of the hillbilly pig scene in Deliverance.


The good thing about roleplaying the scene with your girlfriend is, you get a ******* with clean teeth. I'm also assuming you'd be playing the role of the chubby guy here


----------



## blue2

Scrub-Zero said:


> The good thing about roleplaying the scene with your girlfriend is, you get a ******* with clean teeth. I'm also assuming you'd be playing the role of the chubby guy here


not very romantic though :no


----------



## BehindClosedDoors

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I'd like for her to make me a grilled cheese sandwich and wash my truck all while butt *** naked, that is all.


Haha you sound like my husband. I wanted something really bad one time that I wanted him to get for me and he forced me to write him an "I owe you" note good for doing the dishes in the kitchen completely nude except for high heels.

He's still waiting on that to be paid off...and it never will be because I'm a cheater like that


----------



## slyfox

Random sweet surprise like a love note or a drawing or something like that for me. Getting really involved in an interest of mine would be really great. Going on a moonlit walk. Would have to think more on this

Probably a lot more things I should be doing sweet though


----------



## SplendidBob

A tin of soup, heated up, a poached egg in it, served with a pork pie, sausage roll.


----------



## AngelClare

A nice candle light dinner she cooked herself. Soft sensual blues music in the background. A slow dance. Then she disappears for a moment and reappears in sexy lingerie with high heels.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Cook me dinner.


----------



## monotonous

wear a nurse uniform


----------



## eveningbat

KILOBRAVO said:


> ah yes. this sounds like a thing id do. like a little playful teasing, a little mystery then a little surprise at the end. hmm... I only need someone to try it out on. . i'd use bright red petals...


Bright red petals... so enticing. There is passion in them.


----------



## eveningbat

BehindClosedDoors said:


> Haha you sound like my husband. I wanted something really bad one time that I wanted him to get for me and he forced me to write him an "I owe you" note good for doing the dishes in the kitchen completely nude except for high heels.
> 
> He's still waiting on that to be paid off...and it never will be because I'm a cheater like that


Nude and in high heels sounds a bit pervert to me. But as long as you enjoy it that's OK.


----------



## eveningbat

splendidbob said:


> A tin of soup, heated up, a poached egg in it, served with a pork pie, sausage roll.


Are you pretty fond of food?


----------



## eveningbat

AngelClare said:


> A nice candle light dinner she cooked herself. Soft sensual blues music in the background. A slow dance. Then she disappears for a moment and reappears in sexy lingerie with high heels.


Perfect, AngelClare! :clap :yes


----------



## BehindClosedDoors

eveningbat said:


> Nude and in high heels sounds a bit pervert to me. But as long as you enjoy it that's OK.


That would be why I haven't done it :kma That was the point :b


----------



## blue2

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> I would love for someone to just go out to space and bring me back a star. Not even asking for that much, just one thing but no one will. They're all so selfish. I just want a nice decoration to put on my shelf, sheesh.










..just a little further ..screw it I give up..:bah:stu


----------



## SplendidBob

eveningbat said:


> Are you pretty fond of food?


Damn right, especially super romantic foods like


----------



## eveningbat

blue2 said:


> ..just a little further ..screw it I give up..:bah:stu


Oh Lord :lol


----------



## verdurousglooms

Flowers would be very romantic if they were hand picked. Especially wild flowers.


----------



## eveningbat

Jeff271 said:


> They could not be invisible and somehow acknowledge my existence too. That'd be nice.


What can they do to acknowledge your existence?


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Glass-Shards said:


> I think I'd like to do something like this too. I'd like to keep it simple. I think it'd be nice to have a bite to eat with him/her and talk about deep things and share secrets and such with each other, have a good laugh, topped off with the crisp, cool autumn air in a quiet park. We'd cuddle by a tree and be sad when we eventually have to leave each other. Then we'd eagerly look forward to the next time we're together.
> 
> Just thinking about it makes my heart melt. :3


hmm yes that too. in the summer when it is warm id like this most however. and in autumn, when the colors change also, Ild like it.


----------



## monotonous

wear a maid uniform


----------



## dahlia22

the most romantic thing my partner could do for me is suprise me! 
I am a sucker for suprises. An example would be i come home to a brand new dress and am told get ready we are leaving at 7 for a night just for you. we go to dinner somewhere super special. Then we do some fun activity like play, movie, drinks, walk. whatever but the main thing is they came up with it all by there self and made a effort to make me happy.


----------



## diamondheart89

Bake me a pie.


----------



## mwyatt910

I'm not really all the romantic but I do get very emotional having him hold me in bed and just whisper in my ear reassurances about all my insecurities - having him tell me he loves me, he likes me, he likes doing things with me, blah blah blah. while he rubs my hair or something. Just to be reassured of his love while cuddling is enough for me.


----------



## TabbyTab

I think just geinuely being with someone who lights up your world is romantic enough. Having no barriers or setbacks just the two of you alone laughing your heads off while swinging in the park or cuddling or just taking a walk talking about the most serious things to just sitting in silence, and still being content with eachother is all Id want.


----------



## McFly

Persephone The Dread said:


> Exist


Come on, that's putting a lot of pressure on them...


----------



## eveningbat

diamondheart89 said:


> Bake me a pie.


mmmm it's a good idea.


----------



## eveningbat

dahlia22 said:


> the most romantic thing my partner could do for me is suprise me!
> I am a sucker for suprises. An example would be i come home to a brand new dress and am told get ready we are leaving at 7 for a night just for you. we go to dinner somewhere super special. Then we do some fun activity like play, movie, drinks, walk. whatever but the main thing is they came up with it all by there self and made a effort to make me happy.


I also like pleasant surprises.


----------



## GGTFM

I would love to just be able to hold her.


----------



## Imbored21

Gagging because you are choosing me over the air you need to breathe.


----------



## starsfire

The fair. I would like to go to the fair all day and night untill they close. And ride the faris wheel. or maybe go to a book store  and find books together and read the same books so we could talk about it. Ohh no the libery but a huge one! !


----------



## potatotaco

A girl who can joke and also be serious, who can say no and also sometimes compromise, who loves me for me and dont expect me to change every ****ing thing bout myself....


----------



## Surly Wurly

its not what i want her to do, its the way i want her to do it


----------



## Sean07

I want her to run towards me within a vast field of flowers in super slow motion and once we meet, she hugs me so tight that I forget what life was like before the hug. She would then whisper 'You're all I have ever needed, you're everything' softly in my ear and then proceed to kiss me gently. That or suspenders probably...


----------



## potatotaco

ahh sorreh then......punsh me in the arm and then drag me to the beach smiling like a sunflower  where we whoud drink and hug while watching the sunset ^^ korny as **** but hey ....


----------



## Nonsensical

I don't need big romantic gestures only infinite cuddles.


----------



## losthismarbles

Take my hand and draw a little heart on it with a pen. 
Tell me secrets.

If my partner existed that is. lol


----------



## bad baby

hold my hand when i'm nervous, like when meeting my parents or his friends for the first time. hold me when i come home at the end of a long day ready to collapse. listen to me vent without losing his patience. greet me every morning with a kiss and a "good morning beautiful". take an interest in the things i like, learn chinese for my sake, read all my favourite books. tell me his innermost fears, the ones that he hides from other people behind a smile. go to crate and barrel together and pick out things for our future home that we will share for the rest of our lives. take me to his favorite places as a child. hold my teddy bear like it's our firstborn. remember the little details, such as how i like my tea: sweet but not too sweet.


----------



## Kevin001

Just cuddle with me while we watch a Nicholas Sparks' movie.


----------



## eveningbat

Sean07 said:


> I want her to run towards me within a vast field of flowers in super slow motion and once we meet, she hugs me so tight that I forget what life was like before the hug. She would then whisper 'You're all I have ever needed, you're everything' softly in my ear and then proceed to kiss me gently. That or suspenders probably...


This is marvelous! 0


----------



## eveningbat

bad baby said:


> hold my hand when i'm nervous, like when meeting my parents or his friends for the first time. hold me when i come home at the end of a long day ready to collapse. listen to me vent without losing his patience. greet me every morning with a kiss and a "good morning beautiful". take an interest in the things i like, learn chinese for my sake, read all my favourite books. tell me his innermost fears, the ones that he hides from other people behind a smile. go to crate and barrel together and pick out things for our future home that we will share for the rest of our lives. take me to his favorite places as a child. hold my teddy bear like it's our firstborn. remember the little details, such as how i like my tea: sweet but not too sweet.


Perfect.  By the way, I would also like something similar - I would want him to tell me his innermost fears and worries, open his heart and build a trusting emotional connection strengthened with genuine kindness and care, with heartfelt kisses and touching.


----------



## gopherinferno

the dishes


----------



## herk

murder me


----------



## GodOfBeer

A sandwich.


----------



## Strategist

Take me on a surprise road trip somewhere.


----------



## sociallydiseased

I'd want her to leave.


----------



## idoughnutknow

peg me


----------



## SD92

To find out she'd bought me a new heater, then I switch it on and warm myself up. (This only applies for Winter or a cold day in summer).


----------



## bittersweetavenue

Get me that child!


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

Cuddle for an entire day and binge eat.

There's nothing I love more than eating. Well, nothing but him. But 'him' doesn't exist right now so food is in first place.


----------



## StaceyLaine14

Propose! Just chunk a diamond ring my way then nonchalantly say something along the lines of "So. Whaddya say?"

Being single suuucks...


----------



## mattmc

Tell me they love me. ;_;


----------



## Surly Wurly

i'd want her to eat an entire bowl of jelly by sucking it up through a straw


----------



## halfly

Shave his beard.
Hate that thing T-T


----------



## truant

Stop being imaginary.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

gopherinferno said:


> the dishes


yes !!! A clean house is far more exciting &#128525;


----------



## Surly Wurly

accept that i like to bury my head in sharks bosoms


----------



## aquariusrising

I've never been in a relationship but if I was I'd like constant self esteem boosters.
Just saying how he thinks I'm trult beautiful inside and out. 
I'd love some meaningful jewellery. Not not just anything, but something with something inscribed or something.
I'd love to be home sick (if we weren't married) and he turns up at my door with this look of so much love and concern, snd gives me treats and medicene haha


----------



## neckbeard

truant said:


> Stop being imaginary.


This


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Exist.


----------



## Findedeux

Give me a big hug (and exist too)


----------



## TCNY

cover me in maple syrup and put me in the sun





plz read this


----------



## The Starry night

Cuddle me always. :squeeze


----------



## lisbeth

I'd love it if he bought me little gifts sometimes.


----------



## Damon

visualkeirockstar said:


> Exist.


 good one visual!!!


----------



## Potato Girl

not call the cops when i show up at his house at 3am
give me cute pet names like babe or honey instead of what he usually calls me like stalker, freak and what are you doing here again


----------



## komorikun

Take care of me when I'm sick. Clean up my vomit and diarrhea. This shows true love.


Otherwise, money is the most appreciated thing.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

komorikun said:


> Take care of me when I'm sick. Clean up my vomit and diarrhea. This shows true love.


I can agree with this. And my SO would do this for me.

The question is would I do it for him, as I have a phobia of vomit. If I could, that would be a case of love truly conquering fear.


----------



## The Starry night

raenic said:


> not call the cops when i show up at his house at 3am
> give me cute pet names like babe or honey instead of what he usually calls me like stalker, freak and what are you doing here again


Aww that's mean 

:squeeze


----------



## Potato Girl

The Starry night said:


> Aww that's mean
> 
> :squeeze


LOL i was joking im too lazy to stalk guys. youre so sweet though thanks!


----------



## Miss Scarletta

raenic said:


> not call the cops when i show up at his house at 3am
> give me cute pet names like babe or honey instead of what he usually calls me like stalker, freak and what are you doing here again


I feel your pain. I just want to make him pancakes and put them on his bedside table so he can wake up to breakfast in bed but apparently you can't 'break and enter' whatever that's supposed to mean. And it's technically not breaking in if you don't break anything so I don't know what all the fuss is about.


----------



## SparklingWater

A partner? What's that?


----------



## Shylife2017

Okay this may sound lame. I'm a crushing on this guy at work. He gives me butterflies lol. I really wish he'd dress up as Spider-Man and we could re enact that kiss with spider and Mary Jane on the rain after he saves her from those thugs who wouldn't leave her alone. I know that sounds cheesy.


----------



## TryingMara

Anything. I don't have much experience with romance, so I'd be touched by any attempt.


----------



## Kevin001

Shylife2017 said:


> Okay this may sound lame. I'm a crushing on this guy at work. He gives me butterflies lol. I really wish he'd dress up as Spider-Man and we could re enact that kiss with spider and Mary Jane on the rain after he saves her from those thugs who wouldn't leave her alone. I know that sounds cheesy.


Aww.....cute...this one I believe 










Kinda hard to do the reverse kiss but cute nonetheless.


----------



## Twilightforce

Exist


----------



## cybernaut

To not be forgotten.

I became close friends with this one guy four months ago (kind of crushed on him too), then I had to leave the country.For some reason, we stopped keeping in touch (just to keep tabs-no LDR) two months after I left. I somehow got lucky and will be going back the country that I previously left really soon. I can't wait to message him this news on Whatsapp. Hopefully, we can make time to catch up.I would love for him take me back to that good pizza restaurant and buy me unlimited Chai tea like last time as well.....


----------



## Skitty Kitty

Exist.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Drive me.

I would love it if she drove me around so I wouldn't have to get a driving license.

Society would make fun of me though.


----------



## Zatch

Cuddling to sleep would be nice, but she sleeps facing up.

Having her wake up before me and laying on my chest while looking into my eyes and saying good morning.

Giving me hugs and kisses for no apparent reason.

Getting caught mirin'.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Shylife2017 said:


> Okay this may sound lame. I'm a crushing on this guy at work. He gives me butterflies lol. I really wish he'd dress up as Spider-Man and we could re enact that kiss with spider and Mary Jane on the rain after he saves her from those thugs who wouldn't leave her alone. I know that sounds cheesy.


I watched two people do this at uni once, he was hanging upside down on something, not dressed as spiderman though but it was inspired by that.


----------



## tehuti88

He could love me. -_-

(Of course this is just a fantasy. I can't imagine anything more romantic because I've never even gotten this.)


----------



## SparklingWater

I see so many couples who seem ok/happy enough, but seem to not really like each other, or enjoy each others company, or they complain a lot about the other. The most romantic thing I could think of is someone who really loves and enjoys being around me, who looks forward to coming home to me and talking or hanging out. It stems from some childhood stuff for sure, but that is my dream I guess. I want to have my own life, I want him to have his, but I want someone who wants to buy into that romantic BS that I'm the perfect person for him and I want to do that for him too.


----------



## noydb

herk said:


> murder me


So romantic :mushy


----------



## regimes

buy me flowers.

i'm very simply satisfied! i'd just love some flowers every once in a while. they're pretty and smell good. don't even have to make a fuss about it; pick me some up on the way home. doesn't even have to be roses. i love pansies, tulips, lilies, carnations, poppies, just about every flower in existence. they brighten up the house. and i can press them before they wilt. 

extra points: potted flowers that i can grow!


----------



## TryingMara

regimes said:


> buy me flowers.
> 
> i'm very simply satisfied! i'd just love some flowers every once in a while. they're pretty and smell good. don't even have to make a fuss about it; pick me some up on the way home. doesn't even have to be roses. i love pansies, tulips, lilies, carnations, poppies, just about every flower in existence. they brighten up the house. and i can press them before they wilt.
> 
> extra points: potted flowers that i can grow!


I second this. I've always wanted to receive flowers. Like you said it's simple (though I know they're not cheap), but I'd appreciate the gesture. Plus I just really love flowers.


----------



## tea111red

i'd like it if the guy was kind and helped me w/ stuff i needed help w/. thoughtful...

reliable, too.


----------



## Kevin001

regimes said:


> buy me flowers.
> 
> i'm very simply satisfied! i'd just love some flowers every once in a while. they're pretty and smell good. don't even have to make a fuss about it; pick me some up on the way home. doesn't even have to be roses. i love pansies, tulips, lilies, carnations, poppies, just about every flower in existence. they brighten up the house. and i can press them before they wilt.
> 
> extra points: potted flowers that i can grow!


What if he just sent seeds? Cool?


----------



## midersque

I've imagined a couple scenarios before, but I'm pretty much asexual so I don't think I'd want any of this stuff to actually happen. Depends on the person.

One thing I'd love would be to just sit in silence with them under a tree in the middle of summer. We'd both be laying in the grass, my head in their lap, and we wouldn't have to say a word. We would enjoy each other's company and it wouldn't be awkward.

Another thing that would be quite fun would be the two of us dressing up in 1960s style clothing and dancing together, particularly the Charleston. Kind of got this idea after watching Mad Men and seeing Pete and Trudy dance. One of the cutest scenes from that show, so far.


----------



## solasum

One: tell me once and for all that he never wants to see me again.
Other: keep up what you're doing, but add some semblance of physical affection!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

geraltofrivia said:


> Drive me.
> 
> I would love it if she drove me around so I wouldn't have to get a driving license.
> 
> Society would make fun of me though.


I'll have my license in July 

Sent from the future


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Worried Cat Milf said:


> I'll have my license in July
> 
> Sent from the future


*books plane for New Jersey*


----------



## regimes

TryingMara said:


> I second this. I've always wanted to receive flowers. Like you said it's simple (though I know they're not cheap), but I'd appreciate the gesture. Plus I just really love flowers.


yeah! even hand picked wildflowers are fine with me. or hell, flowers stolen from somebody's yard. :lol


----------



## TryingMara

regimes said:


> yeah! even hand picked wildflowers are fine with me. or hell, flowers stolen from somebody's yard. :lol


Haha! That works. It's bad but I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Ai

I honestly can't think of anything more romantic than caring enough about my mental/emotional well-being to offer to drive basically 700 more miles than necessary just so that I don't have a breakdown (while couching it in personal interest so that I wouldn't feel guilty)... something my boyfriend has done. 

He is seriously the sweetest, most ridiculous person alive and I am so grateful to know him. :love2


----------



## coeur_brise

Hmm romance. I'm so jaded. The first thing that came to mind was when an ex said "The only *** I'm kissing is yours." That really got to me because he was so humble enough to admit it.


----------



## Vein

It's not limited to just romantic partner but... when people look at you like.. they're looking into you deeply or "know you" and it feels affectionate. 

Has happened to me a few times and I return it, even more so. 

It's special for me since I seldom give my eyes to people (shy/timid), but when I do give my full attention, I want them to feel like I'm giving a part of my being and sympathy... so it's really nice when it happens to me out of the blue, when people look at me just in a gentle way without expecting anything, just to look at me simply.


----------



## Shylife2017

Kevin001 said:


> Shylife2017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay this may sound lame. I'm a crushing on this guy at work. He gives me butterflies lol. I really wish he'd dress up as Spider-Man and we could re enact that kiss with spider and Mary Jane on the rain after he saves her from those thugs who wouldn't leave her alone. I know that sounds cheesy.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww.....cute...this one I believe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda hard to do the reverse kiss but cute nonetheless.
Click to expand...

Yes Kevin that's the one! Lol it would be hard, but I can still dream though!


----------



## Kevin001

Shylife2017 said:


> Yes Kevin that's the one! Lol it would be hard, but I can still dream though!


----------



## Taaylah

Vein said:


> It's not limited to just romantic partner but... when people look at you like.. they're looking into you deeply or "know you" and it feels affectionate.
> 
> Has happened to me a few times and I return it, even more so.
> 
> It's special for me since I seldom give my eyes to people (shy/timid), but when I do give my full attention, I want them to feel like I'm giving a part of my being and sympathy... so it's really nice when it happens to me out of the blue, when people look at me just in a gentle way without expecting anything, just to look at me simply.


I agree. I love that as well. It's especially nice when coming from a romantic partner.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm a pretty simple guy so a home cooked meal waiting for me upon arrival without notice and playfully pulling me into her place to dance to a favourite jazz or reggae track before we eat followed by some classic or foreign film I love watched together cuddling would make me feel quite wholly loved I think


----------



## xxDark Horse

As we're lying in bed completely naked, I want to give her a back and asss massage.


----------



## SparklingWater

Really understand and accept me.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Like what this man does for his wife at 6:00+, even if she says she doesn't want him too (true love) -






I :crying: nearly everytime I see that, as is just amazing.


----------



## A Void Ant

I never had a girlfriend so I will substitute with this.

If the girl I had a crush on when I was a dishwasher, who was a coworker, who I no longer know, were to call me up one day crying and confessing she loved me all that time and would do anything to make it right. I think I would race out of the office I am a slave to and get in my truck and drive as fast as I could across the state to reconnect with her again. I last saw her a little over a year ago, when I left my last job. It's probably the closest thing to love I felt was when I was crushing on her those four years I worked with her.


----------



## Explorer5

Obviously this is referring to a hypothetical girlfriend since I've never had one, but here it is:

The most romantic thing a girl could do would be to get so deep into a conversation of finding patterns in the stars/pond ripples/whatever to where I would actually forget that I am a human living on Earth.


----------

